# What a good shark pier?



## cole tarnok (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello to all,

I live in mississippi but my folks just moved to gulf breeze. Anyway my father and i both love to fish and are looking for some good shark spots that are accessable without a boat. Also what size/species sharks are caught off the piers and bridges around the area. Any help would be highly appreciated.

thanks,

cole


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

There is plenty of info about shark fishing already on the forum. Bottom line is anywhere you can get to with a fishing pole and half a lady fish or mullet or bonito is a good spot to shark fish. There is a pier at the base of the Bob Sikes (Gulf Breeze side) that has produced sharks. You can't shark fish from the beach pier. 

I would go to any place on the beach (besides the pier) and get your bait out past the sand bar, pop the top on a cold one and your drag should be singing in no time.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

He just about summed it all up. As far as species the most common in the bayare Black Tips, Spinners, Bull, Finetooth, Sharp Nose, and Bonnet Head. As for the gulf side, most of the previously mentioned with Nurse, Hammer, and Tiger (although not very often from what I've seen) thrown in the mix.

Check the Forum Bash's section. In about a month or so I'll be throwing together another beach sharking get together.

Welcome to the area and the forum.


----------



## cole tarnok (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. I would like to catch more of a variety of sharks. All we ever get in MS is the blacktip and occasional bonnetheads. Would you say the Beach side is more productive than the bays?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's hard to say to be honest. I fish the bays more often though. Fish the bay a few times and I can almost garuntee that you will catch a bull shark.


----------



## pete bender (Aug 29, 2008)

hey guys im new to the forum and have been fishing the "T" pier at the bob sykes pretty steady lots of good black tips 3-5 feet and have been getting in the bull reds and right under the pier the black snapper are thick...glad to be hereand see you at the water


----------

